# Trainer for a day - Discovery Cove



## toddml

We are planning on doing the trainer for a day program when we visit Florida in July!  I just wondered if anyone had done it and what that thought about it?  Has anyone heard anything about it and if you get any longer dolphin interaction?

Thanks


----------



## Cindy B

When we went to DC in August a few in our dolphin swim core group were in the "trainer for a day program" 

There were maybe 8 in our group and 3 or 4 of them were in the trainer time. They showed up the same time we did, watched the same video, had the same interaction.. 

But later we saw them having a lunch with the same trainer that did our swim and a few other DC employees. I also saw them later wading out with some trainers doing stuff... (sorry couldn't tell you what they were doing) It was more like hey, look they are doing something... maybe they were feeding.. I don't know. 

I saw some other people hanging out doing stuff in the bird aviary.. setting out meal stuff, and feeding the animals. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## starryide02

Sounds like fun! I'm going to have to check into this!


----------



## ragamuffin

My wife and I were trainers for a day last May.  My wife has always loved dolphins and so we incorporated our trip to WDW with Discovery Cove.  I must say it was a unique and very fun experience.

We enjoyed the trainer for a day program but I will warn you that if you are looking for a more relaxing, "at your own pace" experience, then I would suggest doing just the regular package.  "Trainers" have the normal time to swim with the dolphins like everyone else, but then you are guided throughout the park for fish feeding, shark feeding, bird feeding, sloth and ant-eater feeding, and then of course the dolphin feeding.  You get a lot of instructed hands-on experience with all of the fish, and you even get to go into the back and mix up your own pail of fish to feed the dolphins.  And then near the end of your day you get about an extra 15-20 minutes or so to swim with the dolphins.
You also get to hand feed the stingrays, which is really cool and weird, cause they suck the fish right out of your hand!

Really, we may have had only about an hour to relax and go where we wanted, the rest of the time was planned, but it was still very education and fun.

If you do the trainer for a day, don't expect to be swimming with the 'phins all day.  Like I said, you get maybe 15-20 minutes at the end.  There is a lot of instruction and QA time with all the animals and I think if you are looking for an educational experience then it is for you.  If you just want to relax, then probably the regular dolphin swim package would be better.

It was a good one-time experience, but next time we go we will probably just do the simple package.  Hope that helps!


----------



## highlander447

my dd wants this as an xmas present as we are going next march my question is how long before your trip do u recomend booking the trainer for the day we are in the uk and I was wondering if we could book it when we arrive


----------



## toddml

I wouldnt recommend leaving that late to book!  When we went last year it was full & as it is limited to the number of people who can be involved I would advise booking earlier, certainly dont leave it until you arrive, you could be very disappointed!

What I will say is that words cant describe how good it was, the description of the day doesnt do it justice.


----------



## Crissy7682

We are going to DC during our HM.  We were just going to do the non-interaction package since we have already been once with the dolphin interaction but I was thinking about surprising my fiancee with the trainer for a day.  He is majoring in Marine Biology and would love it.  Do yall think its worth it, or since it is a HM would it be better just to do the regular so we have more alone time and time to do what we want.


----------



## maine_jennifer

I never even thought of posting in this thread, but my nephew and I did the Trainer for a Day at Discovery Cove in July 2004.

Here's a link to that day's trip report.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=619831

We also did the Seaworld Marine Mammal Keeper Experience.
Here's a link to that day's trip report.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=619834

Here's a link to our pictures.  I'm hoping the links still work.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=629963


I must say that of the two, the MMKE at SW was my favorite!

The TFAD at DC just seemed like a behind the scenes tour.  The MMKE at SW was like you were part of the crew and pitched in to 'work' for the day.  Much more of a learning experience and much more hands on time with the animals.  The TFAD was ok, but I wouldn't pay to do it again, I'd just do a day at DC on my own.  The MMKE was well worth the expense!!!  I'm hoping to do it again some day!


----------



## dolphinrescuegirl

Crissy7682 said:
			
		

> We are going to DC during our HM.  We were just going to do the non-interaction package since we have already been once with the dolphin interaction but I was thinking about surprising my fiancee with the trainer for a day.  He is majoring in Marine Biology and would love it.  Do yall think its worth it, or since it is a HM would it be better just to do the regular so we have more alone time and time to do what we want.



I say do it anyway! We are going on our HM im May and we have a trainer for a day booked at Gulf World in Panama. There will be other days that you move at your own pace.


----------



## irishnewbie

hi 
just read your sea world and dc reports, they sound great...i was wondering roughly how much they cost...we will be there next christmas and would make a great present for my daughter...she's 9...is that age ok to do it?


----------



## maine_jennifer

SeaWorld's MMKE you have to be 13.

Discovery Cove - Some feel it is too expensive.  Some feel it is worth it.  You can go to www.discoverycove.com for up-to-date prices and info.  If you can afford this, it'd be a great relaxing day for the family.  Though it was great, I wouldn't really recommend the TFAD program, I just think we would've enjoyed it more by relaxing and taking DC on our own time.

Cheers!


----------



## coffeefreak

Thanks for the great info. My family was thinking about doig this as well.


----------



## dmcuk

I did the Trainer for the day package about two years ago and was so lucky, becuase i was the only one in that group that day.

I had the best day and felt like i had the whole park to myself. I had pretty much one on one time with two of the Dolphins (Capricorn and Rascal) and i've never spend so much time smiling!

I've since been back and done the regular Dolphin swim, which was still great fun, but nothing could top the day i had on my own!

If you want to spend a day seeing the real work that goes into the running of a place like DC, then i would def say go for it!

BTW, if you do go, remember to give some time for the birds. I always get the idea that they are over shadowed by the dolphins, and its so much fun feeding all of them, esp the mouse birds!

Dan x


----------



## marebear

We did the trainer for the day program at Discovery Cove last September and my BF and I loved it. On top of the regular dolphin swim, you also get to experience what they call a "double foot push" where a dolphin will push you from your feet across the water. All the dolphin interaction was great, but my favourite was the double foot push! It was a lot of fun! 

With the trainer package, you also get to go behind the scenes. At the time that we visited, we got to visit a trainer working with a baby nurse shark. He was showing us how they've trained the baby nurse shark to come to them on demand. They let us feed him, which was pretty cool. They were also trying to train him to squirt water out of his gills on command. 

At some point, we also went behind the scenes and met a tortoise, an owl, an anteater and some parrots. We were given access to the aviary before anyone else, so we were there for the birds first feeding. We also waded with the sting rays, which I think you're able to do in a regular package. When we did arrive at the pool area, they kind of cleared a small area for us to interact with the sting rays, which made the interaction a little bit more private. 

I didn't feel rushed at all throughout the whole day. It was very relaxing, but yes, it was very structured. The trainer gave us a couple opportunities to go out and do our own thing during the program. The program ended around 3pm, so we had a couple hours to do whatever we wanted, which was great. 

Overall, the experience was fantastic and I will definitely do it again. The trainer that we were following around was great. She was taking pictures with our own camera throughout the day. We had unlimited access to food and drinks the whole day, so you really don't need to worry about anything or bring anything with you. The cost is a lot up front, but for what you get, it's really worth it. 

Next time we visit Florida, we will definitely go back to DC!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dolphina

Can you book the Trainer Day Online? I couldn't find it on the DC website.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphina said:


> Can you book the Trainer Day Online? I couldn't find it on the DC website.



I always had to call them to book it.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

hmmmm, do you think they'd do it via email, too?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I doubt it as you have to pay a deposit and it would not be safe to send credit card details by email.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

okay - that's true. but maybe it would work if I booked the regular swim package and ask them to upgrade it to a trainer day? then they already have all details they need.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had not thought about that. I might just work.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

I think I'll ask them when the time gets closer. I think I'll save my money for two years now. maybe then the booking will be available from online, too.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

I am thinking of surprising DH with this package, but am not sure. It sounds a little too structured, but then a pp said it was over at 3pm, giving us 2.5 hours on our own at the end. Is 2.5 hours enough to explore the lazy river and Tropical Snorkel area? The dolphins, lazy river and tropical snorkel area are the three things we would be interested in most. Also, DH has a mobility disability. He will be using a wheelchair, but can walk with canes. He cannot do stairs well. Would he be able to get around the back areas? What do you think? 
Thanks for any information you have!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The swap the programme around a bit, but the last time I did this, there was a huge amount of stairs involved as we were looking at the filtration systems. Some of the backstage areas are also quite tricky even if you don't have mobility issues. I would not recommend this for anybody with mobility issues. The official statement from the Discovery Cove website is:


> "Trainer for a Day" participants must be in good physical condition and at least 6 years old.



Corinna


----------



## VictoriaFL84

I have been dying to do this someday! Sounds like fun


----------



## wjtbm8

I ve always wanted to do that/;


----------



## wjtbm8

That rocks


----------



## Kagehitokiri

huh. is it still not exclusive to dolphins? im glad i decided not to do this...


----------



## dolphingirl47

They have changed this around a couple of times, but you always got interactions with other animals as well.

Corinna


----------



## iX.

What's the extra cost of the TFAD program vs the dolphin experience?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A lot depends on when you want to go. I just had a look in September and the normal dolphin swim package starts at $199 and TFAD starts at $398.

Corinna


----------



## iX.

dolphingirl47 said:


> A lot depends on when you want to go. I just had a look in September and the normal dolphin swim package starts at $199 and TFAD starts at $398.
> 
> Corinna



Probably can use the $200 difference as a rule of thumb then against whatever price the Dolphin Swim package is.

Makes for an expensive day though.  Costs more for for that than a 10-day ticket to WDW...  times however many people...


----------



## DarraK

Is TFAD really worth the extra $200? I've found some older reviews but wanted to make sure the program was still the same.


----------



## JLR

DarraK said:


> Is TFAD really worth the extra $200? I've found some older reviews but wanted to make sure the program was still the same.



My friend did this last November and said her dd loved it.  We are doing it on June 11th (I sure hope the new SeaAdventure is included!) and I'll post here.


----------



## tiggspring

Has Seaworld discountinued the Dolphin Swim? We would love to do TFTD but with 5 of us thats nearly $2500.  I went to the SW site and cant get a price page or reservation page for the cheaper Swim. Anybody know why? If they still have it how far out should I book? We will be there late May early June next year. We are on the Dream June 1 2011

Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

tiggspring said:


> Has Seaworld discountinued the Dolphin Swim? We would love to do TFTD but with 5 of us thats nearly $2500.  I went to the SW site and cant get a price page or reservation page for the cheaper Swim. Anybody know why? If they still have it how far out should I book? We will be there late May early June next year. We are on the Dream June 1 2011
> 
> Thanks!



As far as I am aware Seaworld in Orlando never had a dolphin swim. Seaworld San Diego has a Dolphin Interaction Programme. Seaworld Orlando has the Marine Mammal Keeper experience, Dolphin Spotlight Tour and Beluga Interaction Programme.

Discovery Cove has the dolphin swim, a non-dolphin swim package and Trainer for a Day.

Corinna


----------



## tiggspring

dolphingirl47 said:


> As far as I am aware Seaworld in Orlando never had a dolphin swim. Seaworld San Diego has a Dolphin Interaction Programme. Seaworld Orlando has the Marine Mammal Keeper experience, Dolphin Spotlight Tour and Beluga Interaction Programme.
> 
> Discovery Cove has the dolphin swim, a non-dolphin swim package and Trainer for a Day.
> 
> Corinna



My bad. I was refering to Discovery Cove.  I thought the cove was a section of the park. 

Maybe the site is glitching because I can get reservations for TFTD but not dolphin swim.


----------



## dolphingirl47

tiggspring said:


> My bad. I was refering to Discovery Cove.  I thought the cove was a section of the park.
> 
> Maybe the site is glitching because I can get reservations for TFTD but not dolphin swim.



What dates are you looking for and for how many people? I just did a search for one person and had no problem getting any date for the dolphin swim package.

Corinna


----------



## tiggspring

dolphingirl47 said:


> What dates are you looking for and for how many people? I just did a search for one person and had no problem getting any date for the dolphin swim package.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks for going and checking for me! I just went back and there now is a link and when I use it I can find dates and prices for June 2012. Yesterday I could pull up the description but the link was gone.


Thanks again


----------



## dolphingirl47

tiggspring said:


> Thanks for going and checking for me! I just went back and there now is a link and when I use it I can find dates and prices for June 2012. Yesterday I could pull up the description but the link was gone.
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Sounds like a glitch. I am glad that you could find it now.

Corinna


----------



## princessME!

JLR said:


> My friend did this last November and said her dd loved it.  We are doing it on June 11th (I sure hope the new SeaAdventure is included!) and I'll post here.



What is the sea adventure?


----------



## dolphingirl47

princessME! said:


> What is the sea adventure?



This is from the Discovery Cove fact sheet:


SeaVenture   
The Grand Reefs innovative experience, SeaVenture, is an underwater walking tour where 
guests -- wearing dive helmets -- will feel right at home under the sea.  Easily climbing down a 
ladder and setting foot on the reef floor, guests immediately come eye-to-eye with sharks 
through a full, 8-foot-tall, 21-foot long panoramic window.  During their journey, guests 
encounter velvety rays, exotic-looking lionfish hiding under a dock  and even touch a star fish 
or sea urchins found along the way. The adventure ends with schools of fish feeding around the 
divers with the massive open reef as the backdrop.   

SeaVenture highlights 
Some say its like walking on the moon  but surrounded by fish. SCUBA certification is not 
required.  The program is about an hour long for groups of up to six people per excursion.  
The cost is $59 per participant.   


This is not open as yet and the last thing I heard is that it is due to open in late summer.

Corinna


----------



## princessME!

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is from the Discovery Cove fact sheet:
> 
> 
> SeaVenture
> The Grand Reefs innovative experience, SeaVenture, is an underwater walking tour where
> guests -- wearing dive helmets -- will feel right at home under the sea.  Easily climbing down a
> ladder and setting foot on the reef floor, guests immediately come eye-to-eye with sharks
> through a full, 8-foot-tall, 21-foot long panoramic window.  During their journey, guests
> encounter velvety rays, exotic-looking lionfish hiding under a dock  and even touch a star fish
> or sea urchins found along the way. The adventure ends with schools of fish feeding around the
> divers with the massive open reef as the backdrop.
> 
> SeaVenture highlights
> Some say its like walking on the moon  but surrounded by fish. SCUBA certification is not
> required.  The program is about an hour long for groups of up to six people per excursion.
> The cost is $59 per participant.
> 
> 
> This is not open as yet and the last thing I heard is that it is due to open in late summer.
> 
> Corinna



Oh wow! Sounds exciting!


----------



## jamarmiller

love this park, went there 3 years ago for my honeymoon. Going to go again when the kids are old enough


----------



## Phibbles

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is not open as yet and the last thing I heard is that it is due to open in late summer.
> 
> Corinna



It's open now.  Was just at DC last week and saw several groups going underwater with the helmets on.  We didn't take part in the course, but was able to watch them from the Reef with our snorkel gear.

Looked very cool!


----------



## brinkley07

We have been to DC several times now.  When we went we did do the Snuba or SeaVenture, and it was a fun experience.  Since we were there right when they opened it we had only 4 in our group so it was a great with quite a bit of interaction with the fish.  As far as the trainer for a day I was spoiled having done it at the Hilton Waikoloa Dolphin Quest where I was only one of 2 people for the day and we spent most of the day with the dolphins.  The DC program doesn't have quite as much involvement, and so I didn't spend the extra money.  The dolphin push that was mentioned in this thread is only available at certain times of the year based on how busy the park is, so you may want to ask if they will be able to do it when you book.


----------



## Flower13

Has anyone done the trainer program recently?  Is the SeaAdventure included?  I'm trying to decide whether to do the trainer program or the regular day w/dolphins and add the SeaAdventure.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

